# Ankle soarness



## JeniTex (Feb 7, 2013)

My 17 y/o daughter has the same problem but on her right ankle. She was seeing a podiatrist for another matter (poor kid ended up having bunion surgery) and was told the riding caused Achilles Tendonitis. So she has a routine of stretches and various exercises she does to strengthen her tendons as many natural movements cause her pain as well such as running. Good luck!


----------



## cowgal366 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you! I think i might see if i can get it looked at then. I hope it gets better for her.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

What discipline of riding do you do? I have the same problem but I get excruciating pain in both my ankles. I agree with JeniTex with the stretching exercises =] I also ride English and what really helped me the most was Herm Sprenger Bow Balance stirrups; they're designed for riders with knee and/or ankle issues. They're expensive, but so very worth it. If you ride English and don't want to spend the $200 on them, there are plenty of other flex stirrups to try, too =]


----------



## cowgal366 (Feb 5, 2013)

I just recently started english and thats when i started to have an issue. I'll look into those. Thank you!


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

When you are riding, where is your foot weighted? I caught myself just recently with my weight going to the outside of the foot, instead of resting on the ball of the foot just a wee bit heavier with the supporting four smaller toes. That could cause ankle issues because of the mis-alignment of the lower leg to foot. I'm just saying.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I am so going to look into those, JustImagine. As someone who suffered from repeatedly dislocating kneecaps and chronic ankle sprains, they might just be worth the money for me.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Tracer said:


> I am so going to look into those, JustImagine. As someone who suffered from repeatedly dislocating kneecaps and chronic ankle sprains, they might just be worth the money for me.


That sounds exactly like me; before I got these, I could barely walk by the time I was done riding because my ankles hurt so bad. And they don't make my ankles completely stop hurting, but they hurt SO much less to where it's barely noticeable.


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

I would try those stirrups before you by them, unless you can find them cheap...I tried them years ago and they KILLED my ankles and knees!!!!! I think they made my ankles over stretch! But I've heard many people love them.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My right ankle hurts to the point that I will take 2 or 3 gimpy steps when I first get up... I always figured it was an arthritis type thing caused by the stress of riding....


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Wolfetrap said:


> I would try those stirrups before you by them, unless you can find them cheap...I tried them years ago and they KILLED my ankles and knees!!!!! I think they made my ankles over stretch! But I've heard many people love them.


I do agree with this =] Because they're so expensive, try them first if you know someone else who owns them. I borrowed my friend's for a few rides before I bought them.


----------

